# FS: Puppies....new price and new pics



## Claudia

That time is coming  They are sooo adorable, loving, playfull, they are sooooo cute lol
We are gonna b selling them for $600 but for BCA members $500. There are 7 pups, 2 females and 5 males, seems like 2 males will b staying in the family i will still post pics at the end of the thread and if anything changes with those 2 i will let every one know incase a member is interested on those 2.

Please dont ask me for a free puppy, i feel really bad saying no but u have to understand that besides vaccines i have spend money on pads, food etc no to mention time and love to care for them.

They are 6 weeks now, they will be 8 weeks on first week of February, they will b going to the Vet for their first check up, deworming and vaccines.
U r welcome to come and c them too 

These are the males
UNO - He found a new home

Toopy - Found a new home

Browny - Found a home

These are the 2 females

Spots - Found a home

Lulu









And the 2 boys that r staying in the family

Tyson and Bolt


----------



## Claudia

I will like to get a deposit of $200 so i will hold that pup for u


----------



## Tariandra

They are way tooo cute!!!! If I didn't have 2 dogs already i'd snatch one of these guys!!! Good luck, i'm sure they'll go fast!!!!


----------



## gwcana

You might want to post what type of puppies...(breed/s)

so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## clintgv

There so cute. Lucky bolt, he even has a black berry phone hehehe.


----------



## Claudia

gwcana said:


> You might want to post what type of puppies...(breed/s)
> 
> so cute!!!!!!!


I have in the other thread but incase, they are german sheppard X blue nose pitbull



clintgv said:


> There so cute. Lucky bolt, he even has a black berry phone hehehe.


I know huh, he is so smart thats why he got his on cell hahahah


----------



## Claudia

Monday bump


----------



## Trouble

*I have to say that they are so cute and that you are one crazy person for keeping any. My kittens are so cute and I was crazy to keep two of them, but they are cats and dogs are more work. You must have alot of energy. I was looking into getting a dog, but I think it might be to much work and money.

Glad that it is all working out for you. Hope you find them all good homes.*


----------



## beN

dogs are soo much fun!

but they do come with a price tag..

its called unexpected fees  haha..

for example. shoes/fishtank stands/carpet cleanings/emergency vetbills..

but its all part of life i think!


----------



## Claudia

Doggy bump


----------



## Emily

Hi Claudia,

$700 seems really steep to me as a price. I mean you can go to a good breeder and get a show quality/performance dog for that kind of price who has had all the health clearances (OFA/CERF/etc.). Just letting you know you may have a hard time parting with them at that price. I have a dog from an 'oops' litter who cost me $145 (just enough to cover the cost of him to the owner), and she had 10 puppies. It took her quite a few months to home all those puppies at her price... Just wanted to give you a heads up 

Also - did you make those contracts I told you about? If you do that, you may be able to prevent more unwanted litters in the future with these guys AND prevent them from ever ending up in a shelter. You could include that the puppies must be neutered/spayed by 6 months and that if the owner ever cannot keep them, they must be returned to you. That way, you could find them a new home or keep them depending on what you wanted and your situation.

Please please please be sooo careful rehoming these guys. Their breeds are considered 'high risk' breeds because a lot of the 'wrong crowd' are attracted to them. I know that some rescues like to help out people with 'oops' litters so it may be worth contacting Bully Buddies ( Home - ) or Hugabull ( | HugABull ). They may be able to help you with the screening process for new homes and writing up contracts. Definitely worth it to shoot them an email because they really do know what they are talking about.

Good luck and if you have any questions feel free to pm me! Dogs are my thing and I have a few rescue/breeder/trainer contacts locally that I can point you too if I can't help


----------



## Claudia

Good thing u replied u know, i did a mistake on the price, we are selling them for $600 and we are giving them to bca member for $500 thats. $700 is a price i saw searching in the newspapers. that how much they sell this type of dogs for, we even put it on facebook for $600 i didnt realize my mistake here till now that u mention it.
I will fix that, as for how much i spend....u have no idea how much i spend and still am, having pups is not easy and is not cheap either, i need to sell them cause i am preggo and soon i will b having a baby to take care of plus my 3 other kids so i wont have time to take care of puppies, as far as i know the guy downstairs dont seems to b getting his dog fix which is his problem, i am getting mine fix as soon as the pups find new homes cause Macy likes to play with them etc.


----------



## bettyboop

I'm with Emily here on your pricing. I really had to laugh when I saw them for sale at $700.! Even $500. is kind of unrealistic. These are Shepherd/pitbull crosses, muts in other words, more commonly called 'SPCA specials'. I'm sure you spent lots of time and money and love on these pups, and they are very sweet looking, but seriously, you can buy a purebred Shepherd for $600. to $800. and most purebred pits go for under $400. Certainly there are higher priced examples to be found if you look, but most of these are registered purebred animals, many with performance and/or show lines behind them. If you look at Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder, for example, you will see literally thousands and thousands of Shepherd/pit crosses for adoption. And they are all every bit as cute as yours. Most of these dogs will go for under $200.

Most responsible purebred dog breeders dont even come close to breaking even on their breedings, and do it for the betterment of their chosen breed, not to make money or recoup litter losses. In the case of the them (rarely) having an 'oops' litter, due to an completely unforseeable accident, most are just happy to find good homes for the pups and will often give these puppies away to the right people.

I think Emily has given you a great resource in her contacts, you should consider using them to help find homes for these pups. I can also provide you with some contacts to help in rehoming these pups if you are interested.

Regards, Betty


----------



## Claudia

bettyboop said:


> I really had to laugh when I saw them for sale at $700.! Even $500. is kind of unrealistic


I do understand if u think is to high in price and offering your help is apreciated but u didnt need to b rude writing this laughing part


----------



## April

sorry claudia..but i agree. and ive been in the dog trade for many years. 
you should find good homes..and charge what the shots cost or get them to do their own shots. maybe 200 if your lucky. some "socalled deisgner dogs" were going for high price when economy was booming a few years ago. but even they are selling for less. no way a x breed should be the same price as a purebred. the breeders spend a fortune on showing, stud fees, genetic testing..importing..shipping etc. hence the price. also licenses and canadian kennel club registering fees. 
its very hard to place pittbul pups. and shepherd cross makes them a bigger dog. hard to get a family who will commit and keep the dog. alot of young people tend to go for that kind of dog with no stable place to live and end up not being able to keep them. hence alot end up in the spca. 
if you dont place them soon..they are very hard to place by the time they are 3 to 4 months..5 months..still not placed..6 months..harder..by then..free to a good home or a rescue society. i even know someone who had a litter of purebred airdales. sold some..two didnt sell..by the time they were 6 months..end of sales..as people want pups. they had to send them to the airdale rescus society. free. and those dogs were in my neighbourhood and a very affluent neighbourhood. 
find the best homes you can..and ask for shots price or donation for cost of food etc. and hope you can get them great homes. long committing homes. 
i sold my purebred toy poodles for 700.00. and i paid 1200 usd plus shipping for the parents. plus shots, care, tail docking etc.


----------



## bettyboop

Hi Claudia,

I apologize for writing that part. I didnt really mean it to sound rude, but understand all the same. Sorry. 

I really do want to help you, so if you need need any contacts of rescue places, or people involved in the dog world that may be able to help, please just ask. I will also pledge to personally donate $150.00 toward the cost of spaying your female. Please PM me and we can work this out, if you are interested. Perhaps if you make an appointment at the vet's I can prepay the $150. for you, or something like that. It will need to be after the middle of Feb. though, when I have a check coming in to me. 

Regards, Betty


----------



## April

thats very nice of you bettyboop. 
one thing to keep in mind claudia is she will go into heat again in about 2 months. you still count 6 months from her last heat. two months of pregnancy and two months of puppies..your up to 4 months already. 2 more to go. so soon as shes done weaning and her milk dries up time for spaying.


----------



## Claudia

Oh yeah Macy is getting fix no matter what, i am not going to let this other dog get her pregoo again.
Monday bump


----------



## plantedinvertz

Claudia  Your puppies are really cute!! Dont forget guys Claudia spent a lot of time and money on these puppies! Good Luck Claudia!!


----------



## Claudia

plantedinvertz said:


> Claudia  Your puppies are really cute!! Dont forget guys Claudia spent a lot of time and money on these puppies! Good Luck Claudia!!


Thank u lil B, u should come play with them


----------



## Claudia

We are giving the pups for $350 each, this includes 1st vaccines, doc check up and deworming.


----------



## fraggalrock

Free bump for cuteness!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

That's a "Very" reasonable price,I just finished adopting 2 dogs awhile back one for $300 and the other $350 they were also vet checked,shots,etc. I wish you the best in selling them,they are gorgeous Puppies!


----------



## April

wow..big pups!!look at the size of those feet. they are gonna be pretty big dogs. 
are they going out to the bathroom yet? a bonus to anyone getting them.


----------



## Sandy Landau

They are sweet! They are also very different from each other, much more different than they were in their first photos.


----------



## Claudia

Uno found a home


----------



## Claudia

Brownie found a new home


----------



## April

Great. So two gone? How
Many
More? 3 or 4
More?


----------



## Claudia

aprils aquarium said:


> Great. So two gone? How
> Many
> More? 3 or 4
> More?


Yes April 2 found homes, one on friday and one today. I am keeping lil Tyson and Dave is taking Bolt this coming week, so we have left 3, 2 females and one male 

And they are turning 10 weeks old today


----------



## bettyboop

Hey Claudia,

Glad to hear you finding homes for these pups. Just to let you know that my offer still stands to help with the cost of spaying your Shepherd, if you want it. Only need to PM me if your interested. 

Regards,
Betty


----------



## Claudia

bettyboop said:


> Hey Claudia,
> 
> Glad to hear you finding homes for these pups. Just to let you know that my offer still stands to help with the cost of spaying your Shepherd, if you want it. Only need to PM me if your interested.
> 
> Regards,
> Betty


Thanks, i am glad too specially cause seems like this 2 went to good homes 
Thanks for the offer Betty but i dont feel good taking money from people  but i will get her spay when she is ready, I have been talking to April and Macy is not ready yet but i will pay with the money from the 2 pups i just sold. I am gonna feel much better when she is spay


----------



## Claudia

Spot found a home today  
One male and one female left


----------



## effox

bump......


----------



## April

Great getting there!! Sad to see them go but it's also good as they start their lives with their own family.
Less
Work for you.


----------



## Claudia

aprils aquarium said:


> Great getting there!! Sad to see them go but it's also good as they start their lives with their own family.
> Less
> Work for you.


Is sure hard to let them go  Is so much work but at the same time hard no to love them, they are such a cuties.

I am really happy that they are going to lovable homes and they are gonna b happy, Dave took Bolt last nite and later on i saw Bolt on cam..he look so cute lol I have 3 at home now, lil Tyson who will b staying with us and the 2 that i still have to find homes for


----------



## Claudia

I am happy to say that Toopy found a home last nite  Now looking for a good home for Lulu


----------



## onefishtwofish

thats great news claudia


----------



## joker1535

How is the temperament of these guys? I hear allot of good and bad stories about these mixes. You know these dogs, thats why i am asking.


----------



## onefishtwofish

big sucks from what i have seen of these puppies.


----------



## April

The more you socialize and you treat them with alot of praise and don't encourage any aggression the better. Her mother is sweet and
Most personality and behavior is handed down from the mother. Alot of problems come from the type of owner who is attracted to those kinds of dogs


----------



## Claudia

This pups are not agressive at all, they are really good and gentle. They got waaaaaay to much love from us and well yes we did spoiled them lol 
Lulu left today and i am happy to say that i did my best taking care of this lil ones and i think we did a good job specially not having a clue how to do it and learning every day  Thanks to everybody for their opinions and also the support


----------

